# Starting a Tree Business



## Schneeblie (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi all,

I have been browsing the forums and learning quite a bit, I have a question which will probably drive you nuts.

Quick background - we burn wood for heat in the Winter here in MN, so instead of buying it, I started asking local tree services if they would leave the downed trees on site, I would cut, pick up, haul and split for myself. I have since put posts online for people looking to get rid of wood and I have gathered around 5-8 cords/year for last 5 yrs. 

I have amassed a nice collection of equipment - 20 Ton Hydraulic Splitter, 365 Husky 28", 455 Rancher 18/20", 142 Husky 16", (love the Huskies) 6 chains/saw, chain grinder, F-350 6.0L for hauling, rope, chain, axes, mauls, wedges, all this and more just for firewood for my family and cheap natural gas costs too.

The thing is, I enjoy doing downing trees and of course the smell of burnt 2 cycle, but more importantly, I know I can do this. I am not too cocky to understand that trees can smash you in a instant if you don't know what you are doing, I'm still here, lucky I guess.

Everyone is laughing now, weekend warrior wants to go pro....so here's my question...finally, what will it take to start a tree business? I know that being a certified Arborist is a plus, but as far as from the ground up? Equipment, insurance, shop, vehicles, lot for wood, climbers, etc.

I have a full time job now, so this would start as a weekend business until I could go say goodbye to that....

Let me have it! Good, bad, ugly comments and advice appreciated.


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Jan 3, 2009)

*starting a bussiness*

My advise is start small. Right now you have ALOT of learning to do. Only being able to fell trees from the ground will limit the amount of work you can do considerably. Most homeowners either can drop trees themselfs or know of someone who will do it for them. I get very very few simple drops as jobs. Most jobs require aerial work. So not being able to get in the air will limit you. A chipper/ chip truck will help alot. Or maybe a dump trailer if you have somewhere to dump brush cheap. Keep learning. Skills of a good tree service are, a knowledge and ability to cable and inspect hazardous trees. Also the ability to rig down trees. Proper pruning techniques, abilities. I think a dump trailer would help you alot. Insurance is super important too! Also learning how to use a pole saw and make proper pruning cuts would be a goog step. PPE and keep learning. Become an established business as soon as possible this will help show down the road how many years you have been in business and will help get loans. This is a very difficult business to get into. Get a couple thousand business cards and start giving them out. Word of mouth will spread if you do good work. Good luck and keep asking questions.... Mike


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 3, 2009)

you sound like a 43 year old no experienced wanna be treeman, that wants to buy himself a tree company and start hacking on trees. dont quit your day job bud!! & :welcome:  welcome to arborist/chainsaw site:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## NHCowboy (Jan 4, 2009)

Holy attitude, Batman. So a guy has to learn a lot, rapidly, and not on-the-job-training we are so fond of in the Navy. Still can be done if you have a good 1 or 2 year plan. Wouldn't you say?


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Jan 4, 2009)

NHCowboy said:


> Holy attitude, Batman. So a guy has to learn a lot, rapidly, and not on-the-job-training we are so fond of in the Navy. Still can be done if you have a good 1 or 2 year plan. Wouldn't you say?



I think veterans on here get frustrated with the same question week after week. I can understand. Also starting a business you need previous knowledge. You need to pay your dues. I went to college for environmental science, worked for homeowners, state parks etc doing simple tree work, taught Biology at the local community college, Worked for an established tree company for 2+ years all before I started my own business part time. 
Newbies don't realize all of this. I'm sure alot other owners here have alot more experience before starting up than I did. So it can be insulting to hear.... " So how do I start my own tree company..... I have alot of equipment.... a truck and 3 saws.... do I need anything else.... etc etc. "
That being said it can be done if the person has the drive and wants to work hard and learn alot. I think thats what makes this country great. I wish I had more help when I first started. I made some rookie mistakes and that cost me. Mike


----------



## Schneeblie (Jan 4, 2009)

WLL,
I have the same feelings about noobs in my field of work too, it's not uncommon for me to say the exact same things. At least I know there's some resentment there across the board about noobs and wannabe's. I asked for it, Thanks for the kick in the a$#.


----------



## Schneeblie (Jan 4, 2009)

Mikecutstrees said:


> I think veterans on here get frustrated with the same question week after week. I can understand. Also starting a business you need previous knowledge. You need to pay your dues. I went to college for environmental science, worked for homeowners, state parks etc doing simple tree work, taught Biology at the local community college, Worked for an established tree company for 2+ years all before I started my own business part time.
> Newbies don't realize all of this. I'm sure alot other owners here have alot more experience before starting up than I did. So it can be insulting to hear.... " So how do I start my own tree company..... I have alot of equipment.... a truck and 3 saws.... do I need anything else.... etc etc. "
> That being said it can be done if the person has the drive and wants to work hard and learn alot. I think thats what makes this country great. I wish I had more help when I first started. I made some rookie mistakes and that cost me. Mike




That answered my question. I never meant to insult anyone, I just didn't know what training was involved. I just started with the chainsaw as a necessity for my family. If it's an insult for me to have a lot of equipment as a homeowner, all used equipment paid for with cash, and I have the drive to do something more with my life, rather than work for the giant company I work for now, that's bad?


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Jan 4, 2009)

Schneeblie said:


> That answered my question. I never meant to insult anyone, I just didn't know what training was involved. I just started with the chainsaw as a necessity for my family. If it's an insult for me to have a lot of equipment as a homeowner, all used equipment paid for with cash, and I have the drive to do something more with my life, rather than work for the giant company I work for now, that's bad?



No I don't think it's bad, I actually admire your drive to better yourself. Thats what I did. Owning your own business is not all money and fame you know though..... Keep asking questions ..... Mike


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 4, 2009)

Mikecutstrees said:


> No I don't think it's bad, I actually admire your drive to better yourself. Thats what I did. Owning your own business is not all money and fame you know though..... Keep asking questions ..... Mike



Next thing you're gonna tell me there aint no Santa either! Here I was waiting for my groupies and riches... DAMN!!


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Jan 4, 2009)

No there is a santa... he brought me a nice new auto darkening welding helmet this year! Santa rules! haha Sorry to burst your bubble about the Groupies and beer though..... Mike

No wait I got a 12 pack from a job this year..... So there is beer....


----------



## Dadatwins (Jan 4, 2009)

Given the current economic state there will be more than one new pickup- truck tree service starting up everywhere. To those that are thinking about it this a VERY dangerous business and is NOT as easy as the professionals out there make it look. People get hurt and killed doing this work, even those folks with years of experience and training. Suggest reading through the injury and fatality threads for a while and think about it. To those that still want to give it go, at least be professional, get proper training first and ask questions. Good luck and be careful.


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 4, 2009)

Mikecutstrees said:


> No there is a santa... he brought me a nice new auto darkening welding helmet this year! Santa rules! haha Sorry to burst your bubble about the Groupies and beer though..... Mike
> 
> No wait I got a 12 pack from a job this year..... So there is beer....



Lol, there is always beer mike  

I once did shots of tequila off my chipper fender with a customer - theyre always trying to get me to booze it up, sometimes they even ask in the morning or before we are even done working, (of course I decline) lol.

Its the tree hoes I've really been holding out for though...

Glad to see old santa brought you that helmet, I've been wanting one of those for years now.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 4, 2009)

Clients and profit. At your age with no experiance you will have a rough 
go of it. I am not saying it can't be done but just open your yp and see how many are in there. It would be a profitable business if every carpenter, laid
off auto worker etc. did not jump into it thinking how hard can it be! I actually heard that from a carpet layer, he heard a bid and said dang; I would do that for 400 when my bid was 1000. I laughed and said, yep; call me so I can watch. It really matters what your area's people have, is it like where I live, economically challenged? If so, it will be harder to get it's worth and you will likely fall into the trap of, wearing your equipment out and simply sustaining a failing business. Then it can get worse, you have a long dry spell and at this point have invested too much in a limited profit business and look at pickup guy's with envy. Everything in this business costs too much Ins, fuel, saws, advertising,equipment, I like the thought of being my own man but at 45 no health or life ins and doing dangerous work daily, if lucky, you will come to a realization that the government and competition has limited the possibility of much success in this business.


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 4, 2009)

So yeah, jump in!! welcome to the party, lol.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Jan 4, 2009)

Schneeblie said:


> That answered my question. I never meant to insult anyone, I just didn't know what training was involved. I just started with the chainsaw as a necessity for my family. If it's an insult for me to have a lot of equipment as a homeowner, all used equipment paid for with cash, and I have the drive to do something more with my life, rather than work for the giant company I work for now, that's bad?



It's absolutely terrible...almost criminal. What are you thinking!

Get back in line, slave, and stop taking advice from these "will hack for beer" weekend warriors!

Just kidding! These guys are the best in the business. Don't let anyone discourage you...welcome to the site!

Study, ask questions, study, do....repeat. You've come to the right place.

Don't hack for beer...you can buy beer. If thou must hacketh and barter, hacketh for deer meat.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 4, 2009)

Bigus Termitius said:


> It's absolutely terrible...almost criminal. What are you thinking!
> 
> Get back in line, slave, and stop taking advice from these "will hack for beer" weekend warriors!
> 
> ...



But ,but,but I have been living on deer meat since October am about
to run out dern it. Hmmmmm time to go kill another before season is over


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Jan 4, 2009)

One other thing...you have to love it. If money is your overwhelming motive then you're wasting you time, try something else.

The money management is important, don't get me wrong, good points already posted, but you have to love this to make it.

I love it, loved it from the start, therefore I strive to learn...and learn it all....the more I learn...the more I love it.

When my friends and family heard what I was going into, they knew it was me. 

This is the only thing that has truly given me career satisfaction since I stopped farming with dad and walked away from other ag related interests. There are some choice similarities.

I understand the dynamics of failing businesses, believe me.

Judging from what you posted, you've probably got enough saw chips running through your veins to make a go of it. Good Luck and God Bless.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Jan 4, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> But ,but,but I have been living on deer meat since October am about
> to run out dern it. Hmmmmm time to go kill another before season is over



HeHe. I've been too busy this year to hunt.  

I even turned down traditional hunts with friends. Rumor has it my heads in the trees.

Yeah, I know...all work and no play...tell me about it. Hopefully next season, I'll be a bit more 'balanced'...it's been educational.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 4, 2009)

Big termy speaks with tongue of spotted owl, you must love the misery of
getting continuously scratched,bit,poked,wore out,sometimes cussed to
make it past go. You must love being drenched in skunk pizz when you 
cut the occasional hollow that gushes smelly water all over you. You
must love the thought of doing a fine job and when you get down find
that you have a yellow jacket nest stirred up too late to do anything but
run and screem like a bitc? This is what will carry you through the hard times


----------



## ozzy42 (Jan 4, 2009)

I at least admire the man's motivation;improve his situation through his own hard work.
Do not discard what others are saying here.
Every thing you purchase from here on out ,except your work gloves ,and rake,are going to 
1. be very expensive
2.have short shelf life,things wear out faster than you think.
3.have 'warning' 'danger' 'caution' and 'hazardous' written all over them,and for very good reason.
I think if you have a decent job ,and a secure one,you could maybe do your research now,but i honestly don't think this is a good time to jump into it right now.
Have you thought about a small stump grinder maybe?
You can find small ones fairly cheap,but you better be handy with tools ,for repairs ,and maintenence.
Something like that you could do on week ends ,and late after noons.And in the proccess pick up some small removals that are within your skill level.


----------



## ozzy42 (Jan 4, 2009)

OH YEAH 

Welcome to A.S.


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Jan 4, 2009)

ropensaddle reminds me of an incident this year. I was cutting a 5' tall dead x-mas tree crawled under it to cut it in one shot. The bees nest I didn't see was half in the lower branches and half in the ground. They got a little mad when the tree fell and it split in half, I ran and just about knocked over my groundie his eyes as big as saucers. I said BEES!!!!! yelled like a little girl and ran like my head was on fire and my tail was catchin' ... yeah good times! haha


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 4, 2009)

I remember early into my career say five year mark getting re-occurring dreams of me in a failing tree It was probably from climbing too many dead trees that were looking back crazy to be in. These dreams were too friggin real and finally stopped but were getting to me. It is a sum of all the experiences and the love of the game that keeps us going. I don't know where tomorrow will find me but likely I will be in the business because it is what I do, it is my essence. My only thought is, it may change to doing it for another company or in a different area and much to the dismay of my wife not changing my career. What would it change to, I mean it took years to get good at this, so what would I be a car salesman, yeah right


----------



## Hometown Tree (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm here in North Carolina and i would suggest checking out some of the new videos that are out there. I work as a firefighter and run Hometown Tree Service on my days off. I have used a lot of techniques from the fire and rescue service and a lot of common sense. Just be careful and don't ever worry about letting someone else do the super scary jobs. Oh and get a mobark chipper they are the best. And stick with the huskys..... love em


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jan 4, 2009)

Wow. I must say I'm surprised that very few have ripped you a new azz yet. You're going to need a lot more equipment ( I have about 50 grand sunk into my stuff and it's NO WHERE NEAR ENOUGH ) and since you don't have the skills you're going to need to hire someone with them ( figure 3 to 5 hundred a day for a good climber ) and you are going to need to bust your azz day in and day out for a very long time. If you have the capital to start and the will power to see it through you might have a shot. Have a blast!


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 4, 2009)

Blakesmaster said:


> Wow. I must say I'm surprised that very few have ripped you a new azz yet. You're going to need a lot more equipment ( I have about 50 grand sunk into my stuff and it's NO WHERE NEAR ENOUGH ) and since you don't have the skills you're going to need to hire someone with them ( figure 3 to 5 hundred a day for a good climber ) and you are going to need to bust your azz day in and day out for a very long time. If you have the capital to start and the will power to see it through you might have a shot. Have a blast!


our walk behind stump grinder was 50 grand there is tree co's that do more with nothing than some with everything. knowlage and experience are key in the tree biz. than comes money.imo you have none of the above and you will mostlikly run your self into the dirt trying to succeed and compete in tree *care* imo a veteran climber/arborist run there bizz 's the best.


----------



## DK_stihl (Jan 4, 2009)

*Starting a biz*

I too am in the process of "starting a tree business." I have had professional training, and I have a AAS degree in Urban forestry. That is not to say that "I know it all", because I DO NOT. I learn something new every day. I have built up equipment ever since I got my first chain saw at 14. My latest purchase was a chip truck, and my next will be a 9"+ chipper (not a chuck n' duck). 
I desire to be legitimate and professional, and I believe that is reflected in my work. I have been in the process of getting licensed and insured for the past two weeks and it is not easy or cheap. That being said, I believe that the investment will be worth it. Any good advice from those with years in the business is always appreciated. Thanks.
-Matt


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jan 4, 2009)

(WLL) said:


> our walk behind stump grinder was 50 grand there is tree co's that do more with nothing than some with everything. knowlage and experience are key in the tree biz. than comes money.imo you have none of the above and you will mostlikly run your self into the dirt trying to succeed and compete in tree *care* imo a veteran climber/arborist run there bizz 's the best.



Aw, c'mon WLL. You know as well as I do that top of the line equipment isn't necessary. I was just saying figure a min of about 50 to get started and plan on spending big bucks to hire out people that know what they're doing because the OP admits that he doesn't. Yes, having a background and a huge knowledge base is extremely important but I know a lot of old school guys with 1/2 my knowledge that have made a good living by hiring others so I know it can be done. I wouldn't recommend it though.


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 4, 2009)

Blakesmaster said:


> Aw, c'mon WLL. You know as well as I do that top of the line equipment isn't necessary. I was just saying figure a min of about 50 to get started and plan on spending big bucks to hire out people that know what they're doing because the OP admits that he doesn't. Yes, having a background and a huge knowledge base is extremely important but I know a lot of old school guys with 1/2 my knowledge that have made a good living by hiring others so I know it can be done. I wouldn't recommend it though.


i understand bud, the post was made fer the new guy ta read. old stuff is fine with me and can be shinny like the rest. i work for a millionaire who bought a tree service and he has to pay most of his profit's to hire people to do everything fer him


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jan 4, 2009)

(WLL) said:


> i understand bud, the post was made fer the new guy ta read. old stuff is fine with me and can be shinny like the rest. i work for a millionaire who bought a tree service and he has to pay most of his profit's to hire people to do everything fer him



Hey, that works out for you at least! Kinda makes me wonder how people ever got rich if they're dumb enough to invest in something a like a tree biz!


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 4, 2009)

Blakesmaster said:


> Hey, that works out for you at least! Kinda makes me wonder how people ever got rich if they're dumb enough to invest in something a like a tree biz!


he's a trust fund baby with big investments, that just took a dive. he is starting ta come around after 5yrs of tree cutting. he dumps thousands into advertising and fancy's up his rigs with bling. the image seems ta fool the public and work keeps coming in if our customer's only new what the trees really need he'd have ta change his ways or be shut down like so many other flashy hacks. i try ta help like so many others have. ive sent him here and other on-line sites but they run him off with the quickness


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jan 4, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> I remember early into my career say five year mark getting re-occurring dreams of me in a failing tree It was probably from climbing too many dead trees that were looking back crazy to be in. These dreams were too friggin real and finally stopped but were getting to me.




That's funny you mention that. Just the other night I dreamed that I rode one down. I was in the top, the wind blew and the tree rocked like they always do but this one didn't stop. I could feel and hear the roots letting go on the backside. I was fliplined onto the side of the trunk when it hit the ground. I remember pulling my right leg and arm out at the last second so it didn't get crushed, then I woke up. 

It was the first time I have had this dream, I hope it's not a reoccuring thing. If it is, I will use it to practice my ninja techniques. Just like on Beverly Hills Ninja when Farley launches himself out of the Palm tree, then Chris Rock follows suit, lol, good stuff.


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 4, 2009)

Nailsbeats said:


> That's funny you mention that. Just the other night I dreamed that I rode one down. I was in the top, the wind blew and the tree rocked like they always do but this one didn't stop. I could feel and hear the roots letting go on the backside. I was fliplined onto the side of the trunk when it hit the ground. I remember pulling my right leg and arm out at the last second so it didn't get crushed, then I woke up.
> 
> It was the first time I have had this dream, I hope it's not a reoccuring thing. If it is, I will use it to practice my ninja techniques. Just like on Beverly Hills Ninja when Farley launches himself out of the Palm tree, then Chris Rock follows suit, lol, good stuff.


i think your other end of yer brain is just reminding ya not to do anything stupid, keep a clear head ,stay on yer toes and be ready ta bail  its so cool how you can be full on cutting, ear muffs and all feel noises threw the hooks and saw the tree. it makes me feel connected in some kind of strange way


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jan 4, 2009)

And how does that make you feel, Nails? Since we're discussing our dreams as if we're in some sort of counseling session I'll disclose that I dream about work all the time. My girl always knows when I'm dreaming about work cause my muscles tense up and wake her up. My most recent one involved me chasing our dump truck across the dump site cause I left it in gear as I was closing the gate.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jan 4, 2009)

(WLL) said:


> i think your other end of yer brain is just reminding ya not to do anything stupid, keep a clear head ,stay on yer toes and be ready ta bail  its so cool how you can be full on cutting, ear muffs and all feel noises threw the hooks and saw the tree. it makes me feel connected in some kind of strange way



I suppose. It is kinda weird the stuff your brain can make up that doesn't quite add up. Why would the perfectly healthy tree blow over with a little gust of wind? It would never have happened (I don't want to hear a bunch of crap about root and soil condition either), and if you think it would, you would have a hard time climbing. It's like your dreams just like to taunt ya sometimes.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 4, 2009)

Blakesmaster said:


> And how does that make you feel, Nails? Since we're discussing our dreams as if we're in some sort of counseling session I'll disclose that I dream about work all the time. My girl always knows when I'm dreaming about work cause my muscles tense up and wake her up. My most recent one involved me chasing our dump truck across the dump site cause I left it in gear as I was closing the gate.



Be careful ya better hope ya don't talk in yer sleep wives are vindictive and
some don't believe in dreams


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jan 4, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Be careful ya better hope ya don't talk in yer sleep wives are vindictive and
> some don't believe in dreams



Oh, man. I worry about that all the time. I mean, I gotta clean conscience but my sub-conscious is a deviant little bastad.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jan 4, 2009)

Blakesmaster said:


> And how does that make you feel, Nails? Since we're discussing our dreams as if we're in some sort of counseling session I'll disclose that I dream about work all the time. My girl always knows when I'm dreaming about work cause my muscles tense up and wake her up. My most recent one involved me chasing our dump truck across the dump site cause I left it in gear as I was closing the gate.



I get this nervousness in my chest now everytime I look at a tree. I sweat as I put my gear on, sometimes I get light headed, have shortness of breath and blurred vision. I haven't been able to set a line or sink a spike into a tree since the incident, I just sit at the base and cry like a baby? Why??????? Why me????????????

I need you help Doctor Blakes, no matter how many sessions it takes. Bill my insurance.

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnd, curtain.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jan 4, 2009)

Nailsbeats said:


> I get this nervousness in my chest now everytime I look at a tree. I sweat as I put my gear on, sometimes I get light headed, have shortness of breath and blurred vision. I haven't been able to set a line or sink a spike into a tree since the incident, I just sit at the base and cry like a baby? Why??????? Why me????????????
> 
> I need you help Doctor Blakes, no matter how many sessions it takes. Bill my insurance.
> 
> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnd, curtain.



You need acting lessons too, buddy. Luckily for you, I know a guy.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jan 4, 2009)

Blakesmaster said:


> You need acting lessons too, buddy. Luckily for you, I know a guy.



Is this still part of the counselling? I don't see how this can help, but your the Doc.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jan 4, 2009)

Nailsbeats said:


> Is this still part of the counselling? I don't see how this can help, but your the Doc.



Shh Shh Shh. There, there now. I can't have you getting all worked up again. Just tell the Doc your troubles.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jan 4, 2009)

Blakesmaster said:


> Shh Shh Shh. There, there now. I can't have you getting all worked up again. Just tell the Doc your troubles.



 Just to hear you say that was worth the whole production! Beers all around. Me all better now.


----------



## Schneeblie (Jan 6, 2009)

Bigus Termitius said:


> It's absolutely terrible...almost criminal. What are you thinking!
> 
> Get back in line, slave, and stop taking advice from these "will hack for beer" weekend warriors!
> 
> ...



No hacking for beer. Ever. Never have, never will. I did get a deer from the neighbor this year - 115lb doe. MMMM. Sticks, chops, roast.


----------



## Schneeblie (Jan 6, 2009)

Bigus Termitius said:


> One other thing...you have to love it. If money is your overwhelming motive then you're wasting you time, try something else.
> 
> The money management is important, don't get me wrong, good points already posted, but you have to love this to make it.
> 
> ...



Yes, I do love being outdoors, the smell of chips stuck all over my vest, the smell of burnt 2 cycle and the vibe of the saw. Yes, it can be back breaking work, but for me, it has been something I look foreward to on the weekends, or after a storm and there's stuff laying all over my backyard, I love it. Really. No B.S. I'm not trying to waste anyone's time, just asking questions for now. Many questions..........


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 6, 2009)

Schneeblie said:


> No hacking for beer.


 u must bring yer own then oke: if you wana start yer own tree company id say go fer it


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 6, 2009)

(WLL) said:


> u must bring yer own then oke: if you wana start yer own tree company id say go fer it



Oh heck wait a month or two and I will sell ya one


----------



## Schneeblie (Jan 6, 2009)

ozzy42 said:


> I at least admire the man's motivation;improve his situation through his own hard work.
> Do not discard what others are saying here.
> Every thing you purchase from here on out ,except your work gloves ,and rake,are going to
> 1. be very expensive
> ...



Thanks for the words Ozz. I have thought about the timing, but something inside of me is saying do it. Now. My job is secure - knocking on my firewood - for now, I'm doing the majority of my research on this site, for background. I have visited the Pictures, Fatalities and Injuries, and others and read every single post within each. I have picked a few things up, such as trying to find a Vermeer dealer, PPE's, a book about climbing and the art of rigging. I know books and dvd's are no substitute for hands-on work though.
Thanks - Steve


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 6, 2009)

Schneeblie said:


> Thanks for the words Ozz. I have thought about the timing, but something inside of me is saying do it. Now. My job is secure - knocking on my firewood - for now, I'm doing the majority of my research on this site, for background. I have visited the Pictures, Fatalities and Injuries, and others and read every single post within each. I have picked a few things up, such as trying to find a Vermeer dealer, PPE's, a book about climbing and the art of rigging. I know books and dvd's are no substitute for hands-on work though.
> Thanks - Steve



Hmmmmmmmm I sell you mine and teach you how to climb use bucket
then I retire hhhhhhhhhhhhhmmmm :monkey:


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 6, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Hmmmmmmmm I sell you mine and teach you how to climb use bucket
> then I retire hhhhhhhhhhhhhmmmm :monkey:


Mr. rope will have u workin harder than your father's father had ta work.


----------

